# is this a good sign



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*my male betta is under his nest making bubbles and i have my dazzle in the little cup she came in . with her in it (i want to breed them) he will flare at her then work on the bubbles . is this a good sighn that i should let dazzle out*:roll::roll:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Have you done your research? It's not easy. You need live food for the babies and you need to be there to clean the tank daily. Yes this is a good sign but don't release the female yet.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Why are you ignoring EVERYONE telling you not to do this?! You do *NOT *know what you are doing. Time and time again you've asked for advice on breeding, and you have ignored everyone's warnings. Why?
At this point and in my opinion you are verging on animal cruelty. You have no idea how to breed Bettas or the complexity of it. The fact that you continue trying without this knowledge lets me know you don't care about the well being of them. 
Please don't do this, for your sake and for your Bettas.


----------



## Sorineh (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with AngelicScars on this.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*well i have done a lot of reasearch and well really no one has actually asked me not to do this *


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

8) *i have all my food ready even for the babies* :BIGtongue:* for your information*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> 8) *i have all my food ready even for the babies* :BIGtongue:* for your information*


If you don't mind me asking, what are all the supplies you have for breeding? If you can list them that would be great


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

It's a good sign, but don't let her out just yet.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i agree wiht everyone elise


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*sponge filter ,aquarium salt ,8 plastic plants, waiting on 10 gallon tank, have 1 gal tank and 3 gallon tank 38 jars ,airline tubing, goins to store to buy stress zyme, stress coat ,fungus elimonator, and turkey blaster,and waiting on brine shrimp eggs*


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*and two bettas*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You seem to have everything.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

5green said:


> *well i have done a lot of reasearch and well really no one has actually asked me not to do this *


 
i can name at least a dozon people from this forum that have.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with what AngelicScars said previously. And i also agree with rb500. You really should reconsider doing this. You need to do A LOT of research before breeding bettas. You really should not do this...so since you say no one has actually "asked you to not do this" - will you please not do this until you have more research and experience with bettas?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*ok i will write down all the things i know on another thread called is this enough reasearch and if its not you can reply*


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

if you can write all you know on one thred, you don't know enough


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

BIG THREAD little letters there is enough space


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Why are you ignoring EVERYONE telling you not to do this?! You do *NOT *know what you are doing. Time and time again you've asked for advice on breeding, and you have ignored everyone's warnings. Why?
> At this point and in my opinion you are verging on animal cruelty. You have no idea how to breed Bettas or the complexity of it. The fact that you continue trying without this knowledge lets me know you don't care about the well being of them.
> Please don't do this, for your sake and for your Bettas.


*Exactly. Don't try breeding yet. They'll most likely end up dead. And for goodness sakes, stop asking us advice if you wont take it!*


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

5green said:


> BIG THREAD little letters there is enough space


haha very funny. not to be rude, but you have an entire site full of people trying to help you and save a few bettas that would otherwise be mistreated. so why don't you appriciate that instead of ignoring it and making smart remarks?


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

rb500 said:


> haha very funny. not to be rude, but you have an entire site full of people trying to help you and save a few bettas that would otherwise be mistreated. so why don't you appriciate that instead of ignoring it and making smart remarks?


I agree 100%


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jazattackk said:


> I agree 100%


thanks


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ok to clear things up i am not going to breed bettas anymore


----------



## Sorineh (Jul 26, 2009)

Everyone is just trying to help. But if you have to ask if your male making a bubble nest while the female is in there is a good sign, then you obviously haven't done very much research. 

Thanks for not going through with it and listening to everyone though.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

uhh... your welcome


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

5green said:


> uhh... your welcome


yea and we could do without the smart remarks too


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry force of habbit


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> sorry force of habbit


Happens to me all the time


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

=p lol


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad you didn't breed them you would of had a lot of work to do caring for the fry and preparing the male and female!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

rb500 said:


> haha very funny. not to be rude, but you have an entire site full of people trying to help you and save a few bettas that would otherwise be mistreated. so why don't you appriciate that instead of ignoring it and making smart remarks?


cant tell if thats a comment or a :roll:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i think she should do it because she has all ready and good fish to bread 
and i think the last 'smart remark' wasent relly one


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks =D


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Why are you ignoring EVERYONE telling you not to do this?! You do *NOT *know what you are doing. Time and time again you've asked for advice on breeding, and you have ignored everyone's warnings. Why?
> At this point and in my opinion you are verging on animal cruelty. You have no idea how to breed Bettas or the complexity of it. The fact that you continue trying without this knowledge lets me know you don't care about the well being of them.
> Please don't do this, for your sake and for your Bettas.


that was relly mean! you didint even say no efence.
i mean seresly she is just trying to ask as meny qustions as she can so she knows wat she is doing plus she is practicly ready and if you think she dosent konw wat shes doing then you should nicely give her help! and if you think she shouldent do this then you shuldent do that ether!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> that was relly mean! you didint even say no efence.
> i mean seresly she is just trying to ask as meny qustions as she can so she knows wat she is doing plus she is practicly ready and if you think she dosent konw wat shes doing then you should nicely give her help! and if you think she shouldent do this then you shuldent do that ether!


Loppy, you obviously have a lot to learn when it comes to bettas....


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

excuse me?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Loppy, on August 6th, 5green said she wasn't going to breed. So I don't think its really an issue anymore.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont even get what your trying to say dr2b


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

she was just going to wate for about a month and find more ancers then bread
and i know her persanly


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You are saying you thought she was ready to breed and that she knew enough info. At the time this forum was active, she didn't have enough info. And I was saying that you have a lot to learn about bettas by the way you were talking.

But like DQ said, she said she wasn't breeding bettas...so there is really nothing left to talk about on that case.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> she was just going to wate for about a month and find more ancers then bread
> and i know her persanly


Ancers: A ceramic company in Argentina.

Bread: Made of dough. I prefer potato myself.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

see what i rougt up


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> she was just going to wate for about a month and find more ancers then bread
> and i know her persanly


see quote


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> see quote


Huh?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Take it from a breeder, betta breeding ISN'T easy. You can't just throw them in a bowl and when the fry hatch feed them flakes. It's a delicate process that requires months of research and preperation.

I wrote this article on betta breeding and still that's just MY way. There are many different ways of breeding and it's best to look at each 
one: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=26844


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

the quote above the ting i quoted


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

dr2b said:


> You are saying you thought she was ready to breed and that she knew enough info. At the time this forum was active, she didn't have enough info. And I was saying that you have a lot to learn about bettas by the way you were talking.
> 
> But like DQ said, she said she wasn't breeding bettas...so there is really nothing left to talk about on that case.


i have a name its 5 green :shock:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green said:


> i have a name its 5 green :shock:


nice


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Excuse me 5GREEN. But you know, I assumed we all know WHO we are talking about...so there really was no point in typing the name. Besides, I never see Loppy referring to you by "5 green" They've referred to you as "she" also.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i'v referred to her as 5green before


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green was just useing you as an exaple


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

many people call me her it she even him i dont know why it bothers me so much


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Lol, I think I am used to it. Working in healthcare I commonly got called "that girl" by patients. Sorry, just don't think about how different people take it.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

love your pict! how did you tak such a good pict?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Umm lots and lots of snapping photos. Flair is so hard to get a picture of. He will move right at the last minute and blur the pic. The outer edges I did in photoshop.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok awsum


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

he is very pretty


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

yep


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Thanks. His tail is almost back to normal. He laid against the intake tube on the filter and lost over half his tail. He's almost fully grown it back.


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

dr2b-ouch that must have hurt  poor little guy, ive just had to buy yet another tank for my male 'blue' cos he was getting picked on by a tetra half his size......he is such a wimp lol.


----------

